# Budget Smoker



## Spiderweb (May 22, 2004)

I need a recomendation for a budget smoker around 300.00.

Spidy


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

i bought this one last year and i love it for the money. new braunfels bandera at academy. 299.99
http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...s/smokers&start=0&selectedSKU=0263-02219-5609

its perfect for ribs, pork butts, jerkey, chicken. not so well with briskets, but then again i cant even cook a brisket on a big smoker lol!!!

only issue i have with it is you have to keep a close eye on your temp and keep adjusting stack dampner or adding wood.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Lots of folks like the Weber Smokey Mountain, but it is not an offset.

Have not used one myself.

Sometimes you can score a nice smoker off Craigslist if you are willing to clean one up.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> i bought this one last year and i love it for the money. new braunfels bandera at academy. 299.99
> http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...s/smokers&start=0&selectedSKU=0263-02219-5609
> 
> its perfect for ribs, pork butts, jerkey, chicken. not so well with briskets, but then again i cant even cook a brisket on a big smoker lol!!!
> ...


i got the same one,the price is $249.99.on them


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Charles Helm said:


> Lots of folks like the Weber Smokey Mountain, but it is not an offset.
> 
> Have not used one myself.
> 
> Sometimes you can score a nice smoker off Craigslist if you are willing to clean one up.


Best smoker I have ever been around......This puppy will hold a temp of 220-250 for 14 hours on 3/4 bag of kingsford charcoal....You will not be disappointed. I bought one about a month ago....I have done whole ckn, ribs and a pork butt...Brisket is next.


----------



## chimchim (Aug 11, 2005)

pretty sure this is the one i have. it was just OK Joes when i got mine:

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...s/smokers&start=0&selectedSKU=0263-02219-3329

3/16" steel i believe. holds temps real well.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> i bought this one last year and i love it for the money. new braunfels bandera at academy. 299.99
> http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...s/smokers&start=0&selectedSKU=0263-02219-5609
> 
> its perfect for ribs, pork butts, jerkey, chicken. not so well with briskets, but then again i cant even cook a brisket on a big smoker lol!!!
> ...


I bought one of those in early spring of this year, used it one time and then remembered that I don't care for smoked meat :headknock If someone wants it I'll sell it for $175


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"If someone wants it I'll sell it for $175"_

Wanna' trade a JET Mini Lathe for it???? gb


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw "Budget Smoker" and was wondering if someone else here knew the wife


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

what about a concrete block smoker? Can be made probably fairly nicely for $300.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

sams has an electric one for 298


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

******** Budget Smoker*

I found mine on a neighbor's curb. It is a large cardboard box that a refrigerator came in.

Cut a hole in the back and make a duct tape smoke adjuster.

Put a hot plate with a can of wet wood chips in it. Put a 'shed' over the hot plate to divert the grease droppings. Aluminum foil works well for this.

I also made my 'racks' from galvanized wire. Coat hangers(metal) will work.

It will become coated with smoked grease but will last for several 'smokings'.

It can then be returned to the curb. JMHO C2


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

just tried out the one from sams for 300 bucks with some ribs..... well worth the money just set the temp and time and come back every few hours to refill the wood chips. ribs came out great!


----------



## Margarita Mojo (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a Smokin Tex from Bass Pro. Had it for 5 years and still going strong. Wouldnt trade it for anything. Cookshack is almost the same thing.

Joe


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to Fiesta , buy the 55 barrel pit out front for $70

take it to a muffler shop and have a biiger stack with a damper put on it.

put some barn tin under the fire wood area to elevate the wood a touch

when you are thru cooking wash the ashes out and leave lid open to air dry

when the pit rusts out , throw away and repeat


----------

